# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Voltage window comparator

## mikemtb

Πωλειται ο sp-220 της rhomberg
Ανιχνευει υποταση και υπέρταση ρυθμιζομενα απο 5-20%  για προστασια ηλεκτρονικων συσκευων 
Τιμη 30€
Τιμη για 2= 50€
Δωρο οι βασεις ραγας (11pin)

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

